# Some Resources for your kids during Quarantine



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Since schools in many states are shut down due to COVID-19, I thought that I would start a thread with some resources for those of you who are at home with your kids. I will be adding things as they pop to mind. Feel free to jump in and add as well. 

1. Teachyourmonstertoread.com This is a free reading and phonics game in a video game format.

2. Epic.com This is a site where you can select books for your kids to read. They have quizzes too. I know it is free for teachers. Not sure if it is free for parents but I think so.

3. Newsela.com Articles and question sets on a variety of topics. Free for teachers. I honk free for parents too.

4. prodigy game.com Free math game in a video game format.

5. scholastic.com is also offering free subscriptions but I don’t know for how long


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Get them some models to put together..
https://specialtyproducts.store/metal-earth-iconx-models/metal-earth/


----------

